# Will there be more availible rentals as tourist season is coming to and end?



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, 
my lease in UK ends on 30th September so my original plan was to move to Cyprus straight away (first flying to my parents in sweden to drop some stuff off and then to Cyprus couple of days later),
However there's not many apartments availible to choose from, especially studio apartments seems extremely difficult to find (and the 2 I have found the owners aren't replying) so what I recently realized was that maybe that's because the tourist season is still active in Cyprus (someone told me it ends after October), so I guess what I could do is stay at my parents for a month to wait out the season, 

so my question is, do you guys think that will give me more apartment options?
Since I'm looking for long-term apartments (6 months) it might actually be that it is irrelevant.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Ron,

i have be wondering if i should reply to this as i cant find a way of being helpful without being specific and when im specific my posts get removed... anyway will give it a shot

yes they will be cheaper and more on offer.... google ksl property, they rent out holiday villas but in te winter you can get them at the advertised weekly rate for a month... so 1 week = 500E summer... winter = month

There arenloads on dude


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

peace


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure if you google they are lots of letting agents in the area you're interested in who will be only to happy to help with you enquiries! In Spain the holiday type places are dearer in the holiday season. But you also find that some owners prefer to have long rentals which dont bring in so much money in the short term, but do offer long term peace of mind!

The best thing is to shop around and look at and speak to several agents

Jo xxx


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

peace!
Wow I've thought I had all the cyprus rentals websites bookmarked but I'd never seen that one before, 
they have tons of reeeeally nice studio apartments WITH INTERNET CONNECTION (I was ready to give up that requirement)  (some even have gym niiiice!)
But... when it says €200 "price" (that's all it says, not "pcm" or "per month") I assume like you said it's probably weekly rate not monthly 
But that's where you are saying that during winter "price per week" turns into "price per month" and that sounds good, only problem is it sounds too good!

So do you mean that when I enquire about it they will point me to the cheapest months and give me that price, or do you mean they will say "per week" and I have to be smart and haggel and hope they are desperate enough to accept?


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I've sent an enquiry now so should be interesting to see what they say  but I don't have my hopes up because it sure does sound too good to be true.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

not of direct help to you but in the past on old threads I have read that some agents dont bother getting back to emails seems they are not really interested unless you are their and ready to move in, may be different now times are harder but may explain why you are not getting replies,another option maybe you could find a good cheap hotel that will offer you a good deal while you search for rental 
good luck


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

@deks: Yeah maybe that's it, in my case I belive I need to see the place with my own eyes anyway before signing anything so I think I'm more or less forced to go there in person while living in hotel, 

however if I were to do that I need to known that there will be good options when I get there, and so far that does not seem to be the case, the only 2 long-term studio apartments I found the agent can't get in touch with the owner (a bad sign) and these new studio apartments that Voltron showed me I obviously need to verify first that a 200 euro apartment per week actually will be 200 euro per month (which I'm suspicious of).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> @deks: Yeah maybe that's it, in my case I belive I need to see the place with my own eyes anyway before signing anything so I think I'm more or less forced to go there in person while living in hotel,
> 
> however if I were to do that I need to known that there will be good options when I get there, and so far that does not seem to be the case, the only 2 long-term studio apartments I found the agent can't get in touch with the owner (a bad sign) and these new studio apartments that Voltron showed me I obviously need to verify first that a 200 euro apartment per week actually will be 200 euro per month (which I'm suspicious of).


Why don't you book a holiday apartment for a week and then look when you get here.?
It is definitely better to be here when you are looking. One of the problems is that so many agents have had nightmares with single people in rentals and will be reluctant to rent without actually meeting you.
Book a holiday let for a week and then get out there in person to find something.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

And also that's exactly why I'm asking this question because if I'm going to go there just so I can find an apartment then it might be very relevant which month I come in, if it is like I suspect that during October the tourist season is still going on I would really wish I had come there the next month instead.

Or alternatively if 30th September makes little difference from 30th October (1 month later) then I might actually skip traveling to my swedish parents instead because I just found out there are no flights from sweden to Cyprus (I would have to fly to UK and then to Cyprus).


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

@Veronica: yes exactly but that's why I'm asking will there be 50% more apartments availible (and easier to get winter deals) if I come (on that 1 week vacation) on 1st of November instead of 1st of October?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> And also that's exactly why I'm asking this question because if I'm going to go there just so I can find an apartment then it might be very relevant which month I come in, if it is like I suspect that during October the tourist season is still going on I would really wish I had come there the next month instead.
> 
> Or alternatively if 30th September makes little difference from 30th October (1 month later) then I might actually skip traveling to my swedish parents instead because I just found out there are no flights from sweden to Cyprus (I would have to fly to UK and then to Cyprus).


Holiday lets will already be tailing off by the end of September, in fact to be honest I would think that many will have been empty for most of the season anyway as there are not as many holiday makers here as in the past.
You should be able to get a long term let from the end of September.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

yo,

just give ksl a call and im sure they will sort you out.. i got offered many 3 bed detached villas for 500 pcm out of season (was weekly rate in summer) so for a studio 200-300 seems fine!

good luck man and im sure you will be fine!


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

@Voltron: Awesome, well I have written an email enquiry to them so I'll see first if they answer it on monday/tuesday then maybe I'll call, and if it seems they do have those kinds of offer then I'll travel there for a week for find stuff.

I don't suppose anyone knows how fast the paperwork usually goes? I mean if at day 2 I would find a place I like would it be like in the UK that I have to sign up for it and then wait 3 weeks for keys (which would be too expensive to have a hotel room 3 weeks) or would I get the keys like after a couple of days?

@Veronica: Ah ok so by october it's already almost over.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

things are easier here.. if you like it and hand over the cash its yours! ovbiously you still have to sign stuff but it should all be done same day.


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

nice! thanks


----------

